# Eden Stiles (formerly Brandi Alexis) Strobe Magazine Photoshoot



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Why hello there


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

stunning


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## BretHartMark (May 29, 2014)

One of the hottest womens in the YOUUU nited states! ( 10 points for you if you saw what I did there)


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

:Banderas Cody is one lucky fucker.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd spread my stardust over her.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

wait a minute, so WWE's ring announcer can pose nude for this magazine but no diva can pose nude for Playboy anymore?

what kind of B.S. is that?


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

No one who has any class should pose for playboy after lohan did. :jay





She is gorgeous though :banderas


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Starting to make sense now why Stardust has lost his marbles, Eden is enough to send any guy over the edge!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

My body isn't ready for this


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

MERPER said:


> wait a minute, so WWE's ring announcer can pose nude for this magazine but no diva can pose nude for Playboy anymore?
> 
> what kind of B.S. is that?


This was before she signed with WWE.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

CM12Punk said:


> This was before she signed with WWE.


ahhh, ok, that I did not know and that makes a lot more sense.


----------



## RussianPhoenix (Oct 3, 2015)

Stunning


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Good gawd almighty

Time for some alone time :rock


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sometimes it's just really tough to come up with a suitable Cody Rhodes or Stardust pun.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

I have never dated or been with a black woman and this just makes me want to be even more so!!???


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Holy shit! This chick is stunning! Such a beauty! Cody is only lucky ass man


----------



## djmathers1207 (Sep 9, 2011)

Some of the pics don't show up


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

djmathers1207 said:


> Some of the pics don't show up


You're welcome, I guess...

Smh anyway, which ones ?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thats not very PG, da fuq is this? Current DIVA's in Playboy sounds good right about now, may not be PG but it would be Best For Business!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Show me the boobies!


----------



## djmathers1207 (Sep 9, 2011)

I meant to say open up and I'll look to see which ones don't


----------



## djmathers1207 (Sep 9, 2011)

7
17
41
43
59
85
87
131
140


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

djmathers1207 said:


> 7
> 17
> 41
> 43
> ...


----------



## djmathers1207 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## LiberaceDB5 (11 mo ago)

Thanks a bunch, much appreciated!
Any chance to get the complete set uploaded again? Time hasn't been kind to that ImageBam - lots of Xs...


----------

